# Anyone in Montreal?



## Guest (Sep 8, 2015)

Anyone living in Montreal? I'd love to connect with some people to occasionally attend concerts together. I'm 39 and I have interest in most of the repertoire. Perhaps if there's enough interest we could form a little meeting group. So many great concerts in this city!


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

DoReFaMi said:


> Anyone living in Montreal? I'd love to connect with some people to occasionally attend concerts together. I'm 39 and I have interest in most of the repertoire. Perhaps if there's enough interest we could form a little meeting group. So many great concerts in this city!


Nope. Beautiful city though-I like it much better than Toronto.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

DoReFaMi said:


> Anyone living in Montreal? I'd love to connect with some people to occasionally attend concerts together. I'm 39 and I have interest in most of the repertoire. Perhaps if there's enough interest we could form a little meeting group. So many great concerts in this city!


I'd like to come out there more often. Last time I visited was in 1992. I didn't attend any classical concerts  but I spent a lot of time getting to know the city, enjoying the musical sound of the métro just before the doors close, and touring the surrounding natural areas. What a gorgeous landscape! I was only there for a month, but I saw so little


----------



## DonAlfonso (Oct 4, 2014)

Sorry, I was brought up in Montreal but 25 years ago I gave up on the brutal winters and emigrated to Australia. I'm old enough to have been there when Zubin Mehta was conductor and the MSO was still playing at Plateau Hall before they built Place des Arts. Haven't seen the Maison symphonique yet as it's been a few years since I've been back. Next visit.
Go Habs!


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

DonAlfonso said:


> Sorry, I was brought up in Montreal but 25 years ago I gave up on the brutal winters and emigrated to Australia.


How do you handle that demonic heat? I much prefer the cold.


----------



## DonAlfonso (Oct 4, 2014)

I have to say I prefer the winter here to the summer but the even the heat's not that bad compared to Montreal in summer with its 99% humidity. We do get some very hot days (45.8C 115F in January 2013) but luckily haven't had any long heat waves recently. Plus here in Sydney we have 23 ocean beaches within the city limits where we can cool off.


----------



## Antony (Nov 4, 2013)

DoReFaMi said:


> Anyone living in Montreal? I'd love to connect with some people to occasionally attend concerts together. I'm 39 and I have interest in most of the repertoire. Perhaps if there's enough interest we could form a little meeting group. So many great concerts in this city!


Hi DoReFaMi,

Please be advised, at Wilfrid Pelletier Hall in Montreal, September 19th, there will be Opera opening night - Madam Butterfly with Melody Moore . There are good reviews of Ms Moore. I hope it'll be a great night


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2015)

The maison symphonic is very nice. I was there for the opening night yesterday of the OSM 82nd season. They opened with Pelleas and Melisandre (Debussy), concert version, starting at 20:00 on a Tuesday! Crazy choice but I personally enjoyed it. I have tickets for the September 19th performance of Madama Butterfly. Looking forward to that! Will look into Melody Moore. Thank you>


----------



## Antony (Nov 4, 2013)

DoReFaMi said:


> The maison symphonic is very nice. I was there for the opening night yesterday of the OSM 82nd season. They opened with Pelleas and Melisandre (Debussy), concert version, starting at 20:00 on a Tuesday! Crazy choice but I personally enjoyed it. I have tickets for the September 19th performance of Madama Butterfly. Looking forward to that! Will look into Melody Moore. Thank you>


My friend and I, Montrealers, will attend Madam Butterfly at September 19th :tiphat:
We share the same interest in classical music and ...opera


----------



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

Morimur said:


> How do you handle that demonic heat? I much prefer the cold.


Montreal's public transit system really really suck.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

GhenghisKhan said:


> Montreal's public transit system really really suck.


You should come to DC.


----------



## DonAlfonso (Oct 4, 2014)

GhenghisKhan said:


> Montreal's public transit system really really suck.


I'm surprised the Metro at least used to be good.


----------



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

DonAlfonso said:


> I'm surprised the Metro at least used to be good.


Metro is not so bad. It does come in late from time to time but the real culprits are the buses.

The bus are really horrible. Crowded. Dirty. Often late. Sometimes doesn't pass at all. Graffitis everywhere. Unionized employees tend to be rude if not outright condescending.


----------

